# Another cage-y question



## Kaff (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, I wanted to say how great this is! I ask a question and it is answered! This is new for me as I am teacher.  
I will be using this cage/hutch:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3006740 
I have a few questions about heating etc. to ensure I am on the right track. 
I will have to figure out how to add a bottom for it. Any suggetions? 
Also, I plan on using a clamp on ceramic heat emmitting lamp to radiate heat into the cage, (I just need the lamp and the bulb? or is there something else?) 
Will I also need to put a heating pad under the enclosed space? I am hoping he will choose to make his bed in there if it is already warmer...
Do hedgehog servants use both CHEs and heating pads to please their spiky betters?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That's not a good cage for a hedgie, wood, if not treated properly, can harbour mites. It also would be hard to heat properly with a CHE as both the sleeping area and wire area would need to be heated to the same temp. If the "bed" area is warmer then the rest of the cage then your hedgie can get chilled when he comes out to eat, wheel etc. Heating pads should only be used as suplimental heating, usually with older or sick hedgies, not to keep the whole area warm. I would also be concerned with the size of the wire openings. There are alot better cages out there for that price. The easiest to heat with a CHE is a plastic bottomed/wire top cage like those made for guinea pigs. When using a CHE you will also need a thermostat for it, not a rheostat though. The thermostat will keep the cage at a steady temp by turning the CHE on and off as needed.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with nikki 100%. 

Here is a good cage from Petsmart: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753643 Get the X-large size.


----------



## Kaff (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you get the cage shown above, make sure you take the floor grate out...it should just lift out and then the hedgie would be down in the bottom of the plastic tray.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oops, thanks Nikki, I forgot to post that.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lots of housing ideas on this old thread
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&start=0


----------

